# LED Lighting for a 40g breeder tank for plants and few tetras



## Selene Vomer (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm in need of an analysis of this light.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-60-Exten...834764?hash=item464fe0ab8c:g:jLsAAOSw3YNXY1Tt

The actinics are in the 460nm range but there is a lot of cool white no mention of reds; what do you think? The price is right! How about power consumption or variables I haven't considered? Interested in your opinions. Buy or pass? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Selene Vomer (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm running into more material that makes me think I should stay away from the 10,00k light. I found this one that's 6,500k which I believe is better
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beamswork-E...hash=item46472bc7a5:m:m3omEO3t8vdQJoAqhoLl4Eg

One source said not to use actinic lights which these both have
Also neither lights seem to have any reds

Please any thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

I apologies that no one has attempted to help.
I`m no lighting guru and tend to comment on stuff i have personal experience with, that said i have no intimate knowledge of the 2 fixtures you linked .
I would suggest you have a look at the Chihiros A-Series LED lights, it`s a good light at it`s price point , can`t speak to the longevity of them.
I have used them and they do the job of growing plants and can be dimmed .
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Chihiros-A-S...hash=item2108a15d47:m:m0_Ceg0Obarn4GkaSTqnOgA


----------



## Selene Vomer (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks very much for the reply Charlie1, that is a beautiful light! I actually already ordered the 6500k Beamswork. It's arriving on Tuesday 11-15-16. I'm pretty sure this won't be my last light or tank so I'll definitely keep the chihiros in mind!


----------



## Selene Vomer (Nov 8, 2016)

Ok the Beamswork light was very difficult for me as a novice to research as much information on it was poorly translated from Chineese but after one month I have no complaints. My crypts died back but I understand that happens. Hygrophila and Anubis growing well and pearling with co2. Micranthemum umbrosum and valesinaria arrive next week. I'm optimistic. Also it was approximately $40 including shipping! May add a second one eventually. My only complaint is that your eyes need to be shielded from the LEDs; if they are in line it's uncomfortably bright from anywhere in the room. I suspect this is true of all .5 watt LEDs though. Hope this helps someone someday


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

Selene, I got the Beamswork 6500K, also. You are right about the lights shining in your eyes. But that doesn't bother me since I intend to build a hood once I have all of my hardware figured out... Mine came with clear plastic stands, not the black wire type. 

I also bought the timer because I wanted to leave the blue lights on in the evening for moonlight effect (you set the white and blue LEDs seperately, on the timer) . It has bad reviews because it doesn't come with instructions. Sheesh, it only has two buttons, not hard to figure out. I gave it 5 stars. 

Unfortunately, the blue lights are UV. So my high-tannin water glows under them (as do the dogs when they get on the couch, nearby lol). I'll try moonlight again when the water clears.


----------



## aphex (Jan 21, 2017)

I got one of these seems to be working fine, it has had many comparison articles and reviews on it. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01B...8&qid=1486155275&sr=8-1&keywords=vivagrow+led


----------



## Selene Vomer (Nov 8, 2016)

s2man said:


> Unfortunately, the blue lights are UV. So my high-tannin water glows under them (as do the dogs when they get on the couch, nearby lol). I'll try moonlight again when the water clears.


Isn't UV a primary cause of algae? I didn't know they were uv; do they come on in bright mode also?


----------



## Selene Vomer (Nov 8, 2016)

aphex said:


> I got one of these seems to be working fine, it has had many comparison articles and reviews on it. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01B...8&qid=1486155275&sr=8-1&keywords=vivagrow+led


That's a great looking light it doesn't seem to be available at the link any longer; mind if I ask what you paid for it?


----------

